# [Aug] What Are You Reading?



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 2, 2005)

New month...new thread.

Currently still working my way through _Guns, Germs, and Steel_, with some _The Fifth Elephant_ tossed in here and there. Also picked up the new Star Wars book, _The Joiner King_ and gotten through the prologue.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm alternating between "Angels and Devils" by Dan Brown, and rereading the Abhorsen trilogy by Garth Nix ("Sabriel", "Lirael", & "Abhorsen").  I just picked up "Howl's Moving Castle" by Dianna Wynn Jones, but I haven't started it yet.


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2005)

Working on _Dragon Rider_. Very readable.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 3, 2005)

Right now, re-reading Robin Hobb's Liveship Traders books (now that my Vlad Taltos reread is done). I'm not sure what's next; I've got some stuff on order from Amazon, but I may well be done with Hobb's trilogy before they get here.


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 3, 2005)

Freakonomics. An interesting look at how you can take the toolsof economics and point them at other questions. Interesting mental-floss.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 3, 2005)

Post Harry Potter, I've been on a re-read kick.  So far it has been four of Elizabeth Peter's _Amelia Peabody_ mysteries, Sarah Vowell's _Partly-Cloudy Patriot_ and now I am back into LotR -- just finishing up the Council of Elrond.


----------



## minitrue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just finished book 2 and started book 3 of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files.


----------



## Shag (Aug 3, 2005)

Still on the Didius Falco series by Lindsey Davis, I'll finish Posiedon's Gold tomorrow and I'll go get 'Last Act in Palmyra' and 'Time to Depart' at the library.  Nothing like stumbling onto a  series that has 17 books already written in it!!
By then the next Gordianus novel should be out by Steven Saylor


----------



## danbuter (Aug 3, 2005)

Just finished "The Short, Victorious War" by David Weber. Very good book. Not sure what I'm going to start next.

Been reading various Shadowrun books, DMG 2, and Lo5R 3e, as well.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 3, 2005)

::hangs head in shame::

I am starting the Harry Potter series!  I am tired of missing out.  I am wrapping up the second one tonight and then on to the third and hopefully on through the sixth before I end up accidentally reading a spoiler I don't want to see.


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 3, 2005)

Remedial Fantasy this month:

I'm finishing Fritz Leiber's _Swords Against Death

_On deck: _Swords in the Mist _and my brand-spankin' new copy of Howard's _The Coming of Conan the Cimmerian_


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 3, 2005)

Finished _Lucifer's Hammer_, it started out slow and boring and kept getting better little by little, until by the end it was extremely engrossing and was put out that it ended when it did. It has nearly everything you can imagine an apocalypse novel would have. Comets, meteors, endless storms, thousands of feet high tsunami waves all over the planet, every fault line on the planet giving off The Big One earthquake, (sounds like Tool's song, "aenima"!) thermonuclear war, imminent ice age...

Am now into _Witchhunter_, a Warhammer novel. Very very good.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 3, 2005)

minitrue said:
			
		

> Just finished book 2 and started book 3 of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files.




Just finished book 6 - currently one of my favorite series.

I also just reread Turtledove's original Videssos series. I like it more than his newer stuff.


----------



## BadMojo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just started the third book of Steven Brust's "Viscount of Adrilankha" series, "Sethra Lavode".  Just finished "The Lord of Castle Black" by the same author.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 3, 2005)

Finishing up Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets and then on to the next book...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently reading the entirety of Raymond E. Feist's novels set in Midkemia.  I fell in love with Magician: Apprentice many years ago, and read the rest of the books in that series, Magician: Master, Silverthorn, and A Darkness at Sethanon (all together, "The Riftwar Saga").  I just finished the "Krondor" trilogy and "Prince of the Blood," and am now on "The King's Buccaneer."


----------



## Starman (Aug 3, 2005)

Rereading _Endymion _ and _The Rise of Endymion _ by Dan Simmons, because they rock!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Shadow of the Hegemon! I really liked the Ender's books too, so now on to the Bean books.

Although now that I work at Borders, I'll be getting s'more books.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 3, 2005)

On saturday I started "A Hymn Before Battle", the first book of John Ringo's Invasion series. On monday i went to get the second part "Gust Front", today i will start the third part "When the devil dances".

This is military science fiction at it's best, surprising you very often with clever and unexpected turns of the story. If you are not against huge battles with millions of dangerous aliens as enemies, i recommend reading it.

Dougal


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently _Collapse_ by Jared Diamond, _The Rational Unified Process Made Easy_ by Krutchen and Kroll and _Mongoose Pocket Modern Handbook_, with some pdfs to review as well. Also got this months _National Geographic_ to read.

Finally finished _The Confusion_ by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 3, 2005)

> Just finished book 2 and started book 3 of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files.



Awesome series! 


> Finished Lucifer's Hammer, it started out slow and boring and kept getting better little by little, until by the end it was extremely engrossing and was put out that it ended when it did. It has nearly everything you can imagine an apocalypse novel would have. Comets, meteors, endless storms, thousands of feet high tsunami waves all over the planet, every fault line on the planet giving off The Big One earthquake, (sounds like Tool's song, "aenima"!) thermonuclear war, imminent ice age...



One of my favorite, favorite books!!  I don't know why someone in Hollywood hasn't optioned this for a film.

Currently reading:
Almost finished Harry Potter (Book 6)
Next up?
"Brokeback Mountain" (since it's only 70 or so pages, this won't take more than a couple of days.)
"Elantris" (Finally! A stand-alone fantasy novel!!)
"The Ring" trilogy (not the Tolkien, but rather the Japanese novels "Ring", "Loop" and ""Spiral".)
"Dark water" (Again, translated from the Japanese.)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 3, 2005)

Finishing up _The DaVinci Code_ by Dan Brown, and just started _Me Talk Pretty One Day_ by David Sedaris.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 3, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Awesome series!
> 
> [Lucifer's Hammer]
> 
> One of my favorite, favorite books!!  I don't know why someone in Hollywood hasn't optioned this for a film.




The set up's awfully long, and you'd either need to set it in the 1980s or do a lot of reworking.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 3, 2005)

Slow to finally be passed a copy of Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, hoping to be done by tomorrow! Then I can finally go to the spoiler threads on it


----------



## myrdden (Aug 3, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Awesome series!
> 
> "Elantris" (Finally! A stand-alone fantasy novel!!)




You'll have to let me know how this one is.  It caught my eye the other day but didn't pick it up.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Aug 3, 2005)

Finishing up Gene Wolfe's The Wizard

Trying to  decide what to read next. Its between Deadhouse Gates, The Warrior Prophet, The Dragon Waiting, and Focaults Pendulumn.  I'm leaning towards Eco.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 3, 2005)

_Lucifer's Hammer_ is, indeed, great. Scads better than those two movies that I shall not deign to name.

I'm currently reading _Witch Hunter_, a Warhammer novel. It's...ok.

EDIT: Also, still going through the Richard Sharpe books.


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 3, 2005)

_Passage at Arms_ by Glen Cook. I love Glen Cook.

I borrowed this after my friend recently dug into a pile of boxes left unopened after he moved something like 15 years ago. Its a treasure trove of good sci-fi and fantasy paperbacks. He could probably open his own used book store with this stuff...


----------



## ragboy (Aug 3, 2005)

*Fiction:* _Twenty Years After_ --- the Musketeers have just 



Spoiler



killed Mordaunt,


 so it's 200 or so pages of denouement after that.. I always start the Musketeers books with the intention of reading them all in order, but I get to the end of this one and have to cleanse my palate. 
*Next up:* Harry Potter or that new Cormac McCarthy book...

*Non-Fiction:* Still deprived. I need to go to the library. 

*Comics:* Conan, Red Sonja (not terribly impressed)

*Gaming:* Grim Tales (again) and waiting on Five Nations.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 4, 2005)

_Wars of the Irish Kings_


DM


----------



## danbuter (Aug 4, 2005)

Stared "Wolf Moon" by Charles de Lint. So far, so good.


----------



## Atridis (Aug 4, 2005)

Currently reading China Mieville's Iron Council. 

I'm still waiting to see a _Bas Lag_ RPG sourcebook. He must have a million offers in hand. 

Before that, I read David Weber's On Basilisk Station, which felt too much like reading someone's _Traveller_ game, and Philip Pullman's The Golden Compass. 

Next up will be Marion Zimmer Bradley's Darkover Landfall, because I found it at a used bookstore for $0.37; Guy Gavriel Kay's The Lions of al-Rassan, because I liked Tigana; Pullman's The Subtle Knife, the second book in the His Dark Materials trilogy; and Gene Wolfe's Sword & Citadel: The Second Half of the Book of the New Sun.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 4, 2005)

Was just lent Dan Simmons' ILIUM. That will be my vacataion reading next week. Never read anything by Simmons, so we'll see!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 5, 2005)

current Books on tape - 
Da Vinci Code 
Machine Crusade  (Dune) 

Just finished -
Exiles Return - Raymond Fiest ( not as good as the orginal series, not as bad as the middle stuff.  
Harry Potter - 1/2BP 

Currently 
Patern Language - Christopher Alexander 
Beyond Countless Doorways 

Waiting for: 
Collapse - Jarred Diamond, coming from library


----------



## PK (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm working through the Wheel of Time books again in preparation for Book 11 coming out in October/November.  I read all of them about 2 years ago, but with 4,000 - 5,000 pages and over 1500 characters, I needed to re-read them before the next book.

I'm currently on book 6, Lord of Chaos.  I can't wait until Dumai's Well!


----------



## Starman (Aug 5, 2005)

PK said:
			
		

> I'm currently on book 6, Lord of Chaos.  I can't wait until Dumai's Well!




I still get tingles thinking about that scene, one of the most fantastic battles in any book I've read. 

Starman


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Aug 5, 2005)

On the first I finished reading The Last Full Measure by Shaara, it is the last in the Civil War trilogy and may I say is a very excellent and emotional book (well at least for me).  Yesterday I finished reading Potter which was goood and today I'm starting Moving Pictures by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 5, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shadow of the Hegemon! I really liked the Ender's books too, so now on to the Bean books.
> 
> Although now that I work at Borders, I'll be getting s'more books.



 The Bean books are all a lot more like Ender's Game than they are like the Ender sequels...which in my opinion makes them all infinitely better.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 5, 2005)

PK said:
			
		

> I'm working through the Wheel of Time books again in preparation for Book 11 coming out in October/November.  I read all of them about 2 years ago, but with 4,000 - 5,000 pages and over 1500 characters, I needed to re-read them before the next book.
> 
> I'm currently on book 6, Lord of Chaos.  I can't wait until Dumai's Well!



 And then you might as well quit reading, because practically nothing happens between the end of Dumai's wells and the beginning of the 11th book! Eegh!


----------



## ConnorSB (Aug 5, 2005)

Right now I'm rereading Spider Robinson's _Lady Slings the Booze_, the second book in the Calahan's Lady part of the Calahan books.

On deck is "In Conquest Born" by CS Friedman. I read one of her other books before, "Black Sun Rising," which is actually the first of a series, but I never bothered to start the  other two. "In Conquest Born" is a standalone, unrelated book, and from the reviews apparently a good one...

Also on deck is "Dune", which I will be rereading for probably the 30th time...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 5, 2005)

Currently Alternating between The Lost World by Sir Author Conan Doyle (the Barnes & Nobles classic, only 6 bucks for a trade paperback).

And The Burning Shore by Robert Earl, a Warhammer Novel.  So far it ain't bad, but come's off as a Europeans pillage the new world looking for gold that's been done 100 too many times in the past.

Of course this america is full of lizardmen, so it's playing a bit different.  

Just finished Vampire Hunter D vol 1 (the English Translation).


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 7, 2005)

Halfway through _Prisoner of Azkaban_ now.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 7, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> rereading the Abhorsen trilogy by Garth Nix ("Sabriel", "Lirael", & "Abhorsen").



From the 'rereading' bit there, I guess they're good then? Worth a look? I spotted them a few months back, but haven't had a chance to even pick one up. Curious, though.

I've just finished Children of Dune, currently not reading any novels. A bit of history and mythology here and there, and some RPG material, is all.

Looking for interesting things. Also looking forward to A Feast for Crows.


----------



## haiiro (Aug 8, 2005)

August has been a blast for reading: I polished up Harry Potter 6, picked up The Company again (having put it on hold for HP ) and started Robert's Rules of Writing. So far, so very good.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 8, 2005)

Just finished a Conspiracy of Paper by David Liss and have picked up his other too books as I enjoyed it that much (A Spectacul of Corruption and the Coffee Trader.) Looking forwawrd to seeing how his writing style continues to evolve as CoP was his first book.


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 8, 2005)

The Religious Factor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2005)

Recently finished Jumper by Steven Gould. Man, I love that book, it gets better eveytime. Right now I'm halfway through Bones of the Earth a dinosaur time travel novel (would easily make a great movie) by Michael Swanwick. Next up, The Hobbit, which I have never before read!


----------



## glass (Aug 9, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I'm alternating between "Angels and Devils" by Dan Brown



Isn't it 'Angels and Demons'? Anyway, I've just finished it and 'Digital Fortress'. I'll be reading 'Deception point' soon (I would probably have read it already, but someone lent me Firefly on DVD, so I've been wtching that).


glass.


----------



## Pants (Aug 11, 2005)

Finally finished _Midnight Tides_ by Steven Erikson. Started on _The Warrior Prophet_ by R. Scott Bakker two nights ago.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Aug 11, 2005)

The Knight (The Wizard Knight Vol. 1) by Gene Wolfe


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm currently re-reading Thomas Pynchon's _Mason & Dixon_, partly for inspiration for the Savage Worlds play-by-post I'm running, which takes place in Pennsylvania, 1786.


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Aug 11, 2005)

I just started in again on the Hyperion series by Dan Simmons. Still ranks as one of my all time favorites, along with the Ender saga.


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm reading _Once Upon A Galaxy_, an anthology of short sci-fi stories based on fairy tales edited by Wil McCarthy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2005)

Dragonmarked DM said:
			
		

> along with the Ender saga.



   :\ For a second there I thought I read that as ENWorlder Saga!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 12, 2005)

Just finished Eats, Shoots, and Leaves. Amusing look at the old English language.


----------



## Ibram (Aug 12, 2005)

I just started on Double Eagle by Dan Abanett, its a new WH40K novel set during the Sabat Worlds crusade (the same setting as Gaunts Ghosts).  I havent gotten very far as of yet... but it looks to a top notch bit.

With all the Harry Potter hype I keep feeling like I should go to the library and read through the series... but have yet to do so.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 12, 2005)

_Wicked,_ by Gregory Maguire, a dark, tragic and wonderful book. And a biography of Sam Houston.


----------



## danbuter (Aug 13, 2005)

Nameless Cults - the Cthulhu stories written by Robert E. Howard. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 13, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> _Wicked,_ by Gregory Maguire, a dark, tragic and wonderful book. And a biography of Sam Houston.




Oh, I am so in love with Wicked.  And I hear there's gonna be a sequel.

Currently, I'm re-reading 'Salem's Lot by Stephen King.  I had started Dune, but then I had surgery and, as a result from the surgery, many darvocets.  I tried to keep reading Dune, really I did, but I don't think Dune and darvocets mix well.  I wanted something easy, quick, and entertaining, so I picked up King.

Now that I'm off the darvocets, I'll probably pick up Dune next.  Either that or The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 13, 2005)

Update:  In the middle of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.

I'm glad I waited this long to start the series.  It's nice to read the books and know that I have more waiting for me when I finish.


----------



## Richards (Aug 13, 2005)

I just picked up _The Cabinet of Curiosities_ by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child at the library.  It's another of their horror/mysteries featuring FBI agent Pendergast.  I've really enjoyed their previous novels, so I'm looking forward to this one.

Johnathan


----------



## Readerbreeder (Aug 13, 2005)

I needed a break after a spate of RPG books (I loved both Draconomicon and Libris Mortis, looking forward to getting the Aberrations book), and am currently reading "The Elegant Universe" by Brian Greene, a layman's level book on superstring theory.  I'm really enjoying it, though some of the concepts leave me about like this:  
  Next up: either King's "The Dead Zone" or Jack Vance's "The Demon Princes".


----------



## Anime Kidd (Aug 14, 2005)

Just finished the Dragonlance War of Souls trilogy and I started Hiroshima until I get American Gods.


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 15, 2005)

I just found a ton of good graphic novels at the library. Read all of these in two days:

The Road to Perdition: The movie is based on this book. Its got great B&W art. Some of the frames look like photographs from the 30s. It kind of reminded me of Lone Wolf & Cub only with a gunslinging gang enforcer instead of a samurai.

1602: Neil Gaiman's take on classic Marvel superheroes in an alternate universe where their origins are set in the early 17th century. Very fun stuff.

BPRD: The Soul of Venice & Other Stories: A Hellboy comic without Hellboy? Still, it's pretty cool. Great super-short stories.

Aliens vs. Predator vs. The Terminator: This one SUCKED. But how could I not read it with a title like that?


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 15, 2005)

> Re; Elantris: You'll have to let me know how this one is. It caught my eye the other day but didn't pick it up.




Well, I just finsihsed this the other day, and I very much enjoyed it.
I've been looking for stand-alone stuff to read lately, and this really fit the bill.  It was definitely "Epic", but it didn't require 12 books to complete.

I think the author shows definite promise: this book really dragged me right in, from the first page on: highly recommended. 

I don't want to say anything else, for fear of spoilers.  

I'd also highly recommend:
The Ring trilogy (Ring, Spiral and Loop): The first book is the basis for the movie, but the sequels create their own universe.  Eaach are stand-alone, but you only realize the full complexites when you read them together.

"A Rumor of Gems" by Ellen Steiber.  One of my current favorite novels, this is one of the few books that really entrhalled me, to the point of losing sleep to finish it.  Also higly recommended.  (They have an exceprt from the first chapter on her web-site.)

If anyone else reads/has read any of these, I'd be curious to get their opinions about the books I just listed.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

_Hominid_ by Robert Sawyer.  A sci-fi novel about a Neanderthal physicist from an alternate reality in which _Homo sapiens_ went extinct 10,000 years or so ago and _Homo neanderthalis_ went on to inherit the earth is somehow transported to our world.

Nice premise.  I don't know how good it is yet.  I'm not sure I buy the idea of Neanderthal culture as being a combination of Seattle granolas and bonobos or not.  But I'm not very far into the book yet.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 15, 2005)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Oh, I am so in love with Wicked.  And I hear there's gonna be a sequel.




It's called _Son of a Witch_ and it is the story of Liir, Elphie's probable son, in the decade following the death of the Witch. It is due to be released in October and a sample chapter is in the back of new copies of Wicked out at stores currently.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 15, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> It's called _Son of a Witch_ and it is the story of Liir, Elphie's probable son, in the decade following the death of the Witch. It is due to be released in October and a sample chapter is in the back of new copies of Wicked out at stores currently.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 15, 2005)

_Paladin of Souls _ by Lois McMaster Bujold.  Great fantasy novel.  It has both a  prequel, _Curse of Chalion_ and a sequel _The Hallowed Hunt_.  _Curse_ takes place 3 years before _Paladin _ and only a few secondary characters return.  Bujold was, however, able to make me love a character I had disliked from the first book.  Took her about 40 pages to do it but I was impressed.

Before this series I started _Gardens of the Moon_ by Erikson but quit after about 250 pages - just didn't grab me.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Before this series I started _Gardens of the Moon_ by Erikson but quit after about 250 pages - just didn't grab me.



Same here, although I didn't get past page 150.  Too bad; the premise seemed quite good, but the writing sucked, IMO.  I'll probably just grit my teeth and power through it one of these days; supposedly subsequent books improve significantly.


----------



## Imperialus (Aug 15, 2005)

Right now I'm finishing up The Eyre Affair by Jasper Fford.  Sorta... sci fi/alternate history for lit snobs.  It's set in 1984 and a litra tech detective (literally investigates crimes to do with literature) ends up chasing after a criminal who managed to kidnap Jayne Eyre from Bronte's novel.  It's really quite funny since the entire world is built around authors and characters from books having the same pop culture status as basketball stars and rappers.  They even have trading cards and riots have broken out between fans of different authors.

Next on the list is probably going to either be Atlas Shrugged by Ann Ryand (sp?) or Nuromancer by William Gibson... I havn't decided yet though it'll probably be Nuromancer, since I don't have the time to dedicate to bashing my way through Ann's beast of a book.


----------



## P0L (Aug 16, 2005)

Just finished "Woken Furies" The 3rd book starring Takeshi Kovacks by  Richard Morgan

The first one of the series, Altered Carbon is still the best, but this is a very good book. Cyberpunk science fiction, very bloody and with lots of interesting and believable concepts (memory stored in a chip, nanotech, bioweapons, etc etc..). Recommended.

Now starting "Guards! Guards!" of the discworld series, but I'm a little tired of it and looking for something new...


----------



## Krug (Aug 16, 2005)

*Wolf Brother*. Great and informative read, and very fast moving.


----------



## Renton (Aug 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Same here, although I didn't get past page 150.  Too bad; the premise seemed quite good, but the writing sucked, IMO.  I'll probably just grit my teeth and power through it one of these days; supposedly subsequent books improve significantly.




I'll third that.  Tried twice to get into it, but it just isn't happening.  

RIght now, I'm on a Pratchett kick, just read Going Postal (Very Good), and reading Monstrous Regiment (Merely OK).  Next up is The Kite Runner.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 17, 2005)

Finishing up the Cleric Quintet by R.A. Salvatore.  Also working on Daggerspell by Katharine Kerr, re-reading Shogun by James Clavell, and finishing a book of H.P. Lovecraft short stories.


----------



## DarkSoldier (Aug 19, 2005)

I got a large order of books from the Sci-Fi Book Club a few weeks ago, and I'm halfway through _Rendezvous with Rama_. When I finish that, I have the American Empire series and the Hunter's Blades trilogy ahead.


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 19, 2005)

I took a break from The Neutronium Alchemist and read the last two Charlaine Harris Sookie Stackhouse books: _Dead to The World_ and _Dead as a Doornail._ Wonderful books. Grave Sight, out in October, looks like it will be a great new paranormal series for her. Then I picked up Gil's All Fright Diner and started it. So far, pretty darn good. You gotta love zombie cows.


----------



## Elodan (Aug 19, 2005)

I've jumped between genres this month.

_Furies of Calderon_; Jim Butcher_
Last Man Standing_[font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]; David Baldacci
_Best of the Realms;_ various
_JLA Vol. 5: Justice for All_; Grant Morrison 
_Eleven on Top_; [/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]Janet Evanovich
_JLA Vol. 6: World War III_; Grant Morrison


[/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]and just started

[/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]_Forsaken House, Forgotten Realms:  Last Mythal Book I_; Richard Baker

[/size][/font]


----------



## Asmo (Aug 23, 2005)

Digital Fortress by Dan Brown

Asmo


----------



## Starman (Aug 24, 2005)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> Next on the list is probably going to either be Atlas Shrugged by Ann Ryand (sp?) or Nuromancer by William Gibson... I havn't decided yet though it'll probably be Nuromancer, since I don't have the time to dedicate to bashing my way through Ann's beast of a book.




_Atlas Shrugged _ was one of the most painful reads in my life. Reading the entire thing is, perhaps, the greatest feat of mental stamina I ever have, or ever will, endure.

Starman


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 25, 2005)

Update 3: Finished Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (during flights and tiredness at GenCon).  Great read.  I may go back and start the series over again if I can't find a box full of other books I have yet to read somewhere in the attic...


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Aug 25, 2005)

Moved onto The Peshawar Lancers by S.M. Stirling.


----------



## danbuter (Aug 25, 2005)

Finished both "The Swords of Night and Day" by David Gemmell and "Starship Troopers" by Robert A. Heinlein. Now starting "Dying of the Light" by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Undead Pete (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm actually reading an ARC of a first novel.  It's called *Bloodstone* by Nate Kenyon and I'm truly surprised at how good it is.

Mark my words.  We'll be hearing about him.  It comes out in January, 2006


----------



## devilbat (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm in the process of reading four books, depending on my mood.

Harry Potter and the Half blood prince - J.K. Rowling
The Road to Hell : How the Biker Gangs are Conquering Canada -Julian Sher and William Marsden
A Clash of Kings - George RR Martin
DMG II - Various


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of reading four books, depending on my mood.



Thats gotta be a bit confusing.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

Rereading *Warcraft: The Well of Eternity* since the trilogy is complete.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2005)

I just finished Sackett by Louis L'Amour (The Universe's dad has always been a big western fan and, as such, so is The Universe... he tossed me the book when I asked for something read).

It was really, really good.  Short, fun, and incredibly well written!  Two thumbs up!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm now reading the 2003 _Year's Best Fantasy and Horror Collection_, edited by Ellen Datlow, Kelly Link, and Gavin J. Grant.  It was a birthday gift, one that I'm enjoying immensely.


----------



## Renton (Aug 27, 2005)

Just finished The Kite Runner, which I quite enjoyed.  Got a bit too "literary-devicey" for me at the end, but for the most part it was very well done.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm just starting Grisham's "The Broker".  Since that will be a quick read, I'm finally going to start reading "The Da Vinci Code" just to see what all the fuss is about.

Kane


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Starting on Knaak's *The Demon Soul*, part 2 of the Warcraft Trilogy.



Spoiler



Didn't quite like how it started out where basically what the villains set out to do was accomplished, to a certaind degree, and the major villain who died is bought back.


----------



## Filby (Aug 28, 2005)

I've just picked up used copies of _Horselords_ and _Dragonwall_, the first two books in the Forgotten Realms "Empires Trilogy" about the invading Horde, but I haven't had a chance to crack either open yet.


----------



## Yraen (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm on the second act of Katharine Kerr's Deverry series (the Westlands Cycle).


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 28, 2005)

Just finished _The Picture of Dorian Gray_, and am at chapter 30 (or so) of _The Three Musketeers_.


----------



## danbuter (Aug 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I just finished Sackett by Louis L'Amour (The Universe's dad has always been a big western fan and, as such, so is The Universe... he tossed me the book when I asked for something read).
> 
> It was really, really good.  Short, fun, and incredibly well written!  Two thumbs up!




I love Louis L'amours books. I recommend "The Walking Drum" if you are interested in the middle ages.


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 28, 2005)

Forgotten Scripts: Their Ongoing Discovery and Decipherment by Cyrus H. Gordon


----------



## ecliptic (Aug 29, 2005)

Just finished the 2nd book of the Last Mythal trilogy and started on the Realms of Dragons short stories book.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Aug 29, 2005)

Hoo boy, am I behind!

The last time I posted to one of these threads I was reading book 3 of Kevin Anderson's Saga of Seven Suns.  Then I started 'Wizard for Hire' by Jim butcher ( a collection of his first 3 novels in the Harry Dresden Line).  

By the time I finished that, Harry Potter had come out and my wife had burned through it in about 3 days.  She really liked Dresden (as did I), even though we only bought it on a whim, and so she was burning up to talk it over with me.  I had to get through the Saga first.  Same with Harry Potter, by the time I finished with Dresden, she had finished Potter, and wanted to talk with me about it.

Bless her soul she was fit to burst but kept quiet so she wouldnt ruin any of them for me.

Recently we bought the next 2 Dresden books, plus book four of the Saga of Seven Suns.  I just started the Saga book, and she is reading Timeline, so neither of us have cracked open Dresdens next case.

The sad thing is, after powering my way through the Saga (which I thought was a trilogy until halfway through, now he's signed a contract for at least 6 books), then Dresden, then Potter, I took a couple of weeks off to rest.

So, for now I am in the opening stages of the Saga book 4, with more Dresden books on the way.  In between I decided to read all of the RIFTS books I have lying around that I never got through in the hopes of one day convincing someone to let me run a campaign therein again.  My head hurts...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 29, 2005)

danbuter said:
			
		

> I love Louis L'amours books. I recommend "The Walking Drum" if you are interested in the middle ages.




Amen! I wish he'd written that sequel before his demise 

Louis L'amour's great. Cosmo Lengro the Tinker is going to make and appearance in some of my campaigns when I get around to it.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 30, 2005)

Finished ShadowMarch - as with most Tad Williams, it left me eagerly anticipating the next book.  Now I've taken a brief break from fiction and read Shockwave: Countdown to Hiroshima and have started another book called  God's Politics .  Discussion of Shockwave on these boards is probably a little on the edge of The Rules and obviously the other book is right out not going to be discussed here.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 4, 2005)

I finished Light by M. John Harrison last week, as well as a couple of Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes stories (A Scandal in Bohemia and The Red-Headed League).  I'm about a chapter into Inamorata, by Joseph Gangemi, about spiritualism in the 1920's, but anticipation for Shadowrun has tempted to switch over to All Tomorrow's Parties by William Gibson.  I'm also slowly reading through the short articles in The Polysyllabic Spree by Nick Hornby, and Jewish Meditation by Aryeh Kaplan.


----------

